# Losing Maddie



## maddieD (Jun 13, 2005)

We lost Maddie to Cancer. She was only 4 years old. She was just at the vet in March for a check up and she was fine. The 3rd week in May she was not eating right. So i tool her to the vet. The did some test and x-rays and they found out she had cancer in the spline. They wanted me to put her down right there I couldn't. So I went and got another opinion. They said as long as she is not suffering let her go. They said they could not do surgery though.
So I found I vet that dealt with cancer. I took her there and the did all kinds of test. But they said the cancer spread to her liver. She was not doing well.
THey told us she was suffering and we should put her down.
We put her to rest on June 9th.. It was the hardest thing in the world. I feel like I lost my best friend. She went every where with me. I love that dog so much. Just wanted to tell you about my wonderful golden Maddie>>>


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

*Maddie:*

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful friend. I lost my beautiful GR,Sasha, in May. It is a very difficult thing to go through but you have found the right forum to help you through this time. Reading about all these other GR helped ease my pain and helped me to remember and to even laugh about some of the things Sasha had done as she was truly a "goofy dog". Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. :sadwavey:


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

MaddieD,We are very sorry to hear of your loss.To lose a fur babie at such an early age is terrible.Our condolances on your loss.Take heart,you will again be together at the Rainbow Bridge.I pray there is a heaven and that we will all be together again.

You must believe!!!
Shane
I have included a favorite story of ours,I hope you enjoy it.


*A Wonderful Story
Dogs & Heaven
*_Author Unknown_​ A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was just enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying and the dog had been dead for years.
He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while they came to a high white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble.
At the top of a long hill it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother of pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold.
 He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough he called out, "Excuse me, where are we?" "This is heaven, sir," the man answered. "Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked. "Of course, sir. Come right in and I'll have some ice water brought right up." The man gestured, and the gate began to open. 
"Can my dog come in too?" the traveler asked. "I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets. The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going. After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road which led through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.
"Excuse me" he called to the reader, "Do you have any water?" "Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there." The man pointed to a place that couldn't be seen from outside the gate. "Come on in."
"How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog. "There should be a bowl by the pump." They went through the gate and, sure enough, there was an old fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the bowl and took a long drink himself. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man, who was standing by then, waiting for them.
"What do you call this place?" he asked.
"This is heaven," was the answer.
"Well, that's confusing," he said, "the man down the road said that was heaven too."
"Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? That's hell."
"Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?"
"No. I can see how you might think so, but we're just happy that they screen out the jerks who'll leave their dogs behind.
​


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

That was a cute story, Shaneamber. I have never heard that one before. :wave:


----------



## Pepe Gardner (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for a good story. Maybe we should create a thread for such short stories.


----------

